# New BYU Football Coaches



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

What? The new coaches are no different than the ones they are letting go. Strange.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

HighNDry said:


> What? The new coaches are no different than the ones they are letting go. Strange.


It's called an optical delusion !


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> What? The new coaches are no different than the ones they are letting go. Strange.


Not sure I follow you. From what I know about them they have some decent background and experience. I don't envy the immediate job in front of them.

Or were you expecting Andy Reid, Mike Leach, and Steve Young to sign up?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well...just seems like local hero types or family members. I guess with BYU they have slim pickens. Oh wait, wasn't slim pickens a rodeo performer and TV personality.

After seeing these picks, I just as soon see Detmer stay and give him the 5 years experience to see what he could do. These guys seem to have had the 5 years experience and squandered it.

Except the Weber State guy and cousin. He did a great job at Weber this year, but previous years was questionable.

it's all fun and games.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

They went from having no prior play calling experience in the previous staff to quite a bit with this one. 

What does that mean? Who knows? I guess the silver lining is it would be tough to get any worse than 2017. Here is to hoping they give it a try though!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

How many are LDS?? I read that new OC Grimes is not. BYU guidelines say assistant coaches do not have to be Mormon but the head coach does. So for a coach like Grimes, he's going to have to go somewhere else if he wants to advance his career. So for the non LDS assistants, especially if they are successful, you can expect them to jackrabbit out of there at first opportunity.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Kevin D said:


> How many are LDS?? I read that new OC Grimes is not. BYU guidelines say assistant coaches do not have to be Mormon but the head coach does. So for a coach like Grimes, he's going to have to go somewhere else if he wants to advance his career. So for the non LDS assistants, especially if they are successful, you can expect them to jackrabbit out of there at first opportunity.


I am so freakin glad that Grimes is finally out of LSU. His offensive lines were pathetic. Good luck cougs you're gonna need it with him.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It's always hard to know how things will turn out with change over like this. Sometimes, a single assistant can make a difference. I think the only coaching change they needed was the strength and conditioning coach. When 3/4 of your two-deep end up injured, and your team is getting physically beat by the likes of Portland State and East Carolina, it is a conditioning problem. The offense did fine with the first team, for 1 1/2 quarters. The line did fine with the first team, through 1 1/2 quarters. The scheme was fine. The play calling was fine. The conditioning was not fine.

My fellow BYU fans really bug me though. They HATED Norm Chow and cheered when he left. He went on to guide USC to three Heisman winners and a couple of national championships. They HATED Robert Anea and cheered when he left, twice. And while Virginia isn't turning heads, he has turned the team around in just two seasons. My fellow BYU fans complained about Max Hall, and pined away for the days of Young and Detmer throwing the ball, and did nothing but complain as Hall won more games than ANY previous BYU quarterback. And BYU fans did nothing but complain about Bronco as the greatest running back in the history of the school played out a seemingly un-noticed career. Enjoy the now Cougarfans. There have been GREAT things happening in the program over the last 17 years since Lavell Retired. But in the midst of constant whining, most of my fellow Cougarfans missed that. 

So here are some simple truths I suggest my fellow Cougars accept:
-Lavell is dead. 
-The 80s are over. 
-The 90s are over.
-The 2000s are over.
-College football is changed, and BYU will NEVER compete for a national championship.
-An 8-4 season is a GOOD season - don't complain about it.
-Last - teams have down years. ALL teams do at some point. This was a down year. Get over it. Your life WILL go on. 

Rise and Shout!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

GaryFish spitting some truth! 

LL, you might be forgetting that BYU fans are well acquainted with Grimes. He coached there before he coached at LSU. So, this isn’t some new guy you’re breaking news with for the kuug faithful. But as an SEC outsider that has watched your Tigers from a distance for many years, it may be time for you to drink some of GaryFish’s truth serum. Saban ain’t walking through those doors again, except when it’s time to beat you guys each year. :grin:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

When LSU won the championship a few years back, wasn't that to the tune of offensive stylings of Gary Crowton, former BYU head coach? Or do I have my years off?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> When LSU won the championship a few years back, wasn't that to the tune of offensive stylings of Gary Crowton, former BYU head coach? Or do I have my years off?


Yes it was Crowton's first year but the team was loaded with Nick Saban recruits as all his recruits were juniors and seniors then. Les took over the team in 2005


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well...as was pointed out by a co-worker recently: Nothing worse than a whiner whining about someone whining.

And that might just make it on a T-shirt someday!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Im certainly not terribly optimistic, but two of the new guys have a lot more play calling experience than what we had two years ago. Roderick is certainly a bit iffy, but certainly a decent pedigree and some mentoring by some decent coaches, whereas most of the previous bunch were good players, but minimal experience and mentoring.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

I know the offense was atrocious last year and a lot of that has to do with Ty. But I still don't like that he was let go. BYU knew that Ty would have a learning curve when they hired him, but they still didn't give him a fair shot (in my opinion). I think Ty was going to be a great coach, he just needed some time. And I don't know about you, but I learn a lot more from my failures than I do from my achievements. I think this year would've made Ty a better coordinator for next year.

I also heard from a little birdie (so it has to be true), that Ty really didn't want Tanner as his QB but he didn't have an option. Apparently Ty thought tanner was a good QB until defenses audibled and then he had a really difficult time identifying coverages. And it wasn't very hard for defenses to figure this out.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Strange that he didn't have an option. BYU said that Hill beat out Tanner last year. I would imagine they had scrimmages and competition among the QBs and Tanner beat everyone out??? At least they claimed Hill Beat Mangum last year. So if Ty saw that there was a QB better than Mangum why wouldn't they play the better QB?


----------

